# Halogen headlights and oem steering



## gigi250 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi, i need of Halogen headlights (with CE/E homologation) and a oem steering with airbag.
Plese send me private message.
Thanks.


----------



## PR-34 (Nov 5, 2017)

If you need I have some with lenses modified headlights for sale. I'm located in Switzerland and am frequently in Germany for shipping.


----------

